# The secret cypripedium Garden Nr.2



## Hakone (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## Hakone (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## Hakone (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## Hakone (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 2, 2013)

C. Princess and C. fargesii growing in the open garden - very rare indeed! Not a secret garden to everyone however.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 2, 2013)

Very nice.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 2, 2013)

Love the green and white hosta. I'd like that garden in my back yard!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jun 2, 2013)

Wow, gorgeous! Do you have an irrigation system, or hand water?


----------



## smartie2000 (Jun 2, 2013)

Incredible garden

(and even if they were all foliage plants without slippers, I am still impressed. Obviously even better with orchids )


----------

